
A video game trailer has been nominated for an Academy Award - akubera
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/08/video-game-trailernominated-for-academy-award/
======
bhhaskin
The trailer is eligible for being nominated. The actual nominations don't
happen until January 2018. Still pretty cool though.

------
King-Aaron
I don't know what's going on, or what it's trying to tell me the game is
about. But I must have it.

------
joshuaheard
The movement of all the characters is by somersault?

~~~
Schwolop
Not all, some models moved by morphological transforms, e.g. flapping wing
textures by sinusoidal excitation. I presume it's that it's fairly quick to
build a model, but extremely laborious to animate it. For a game that features
"everything" I think I can let it slide. :-)

